# Azerty keyboard onder Xorg7

## Braempje

(Dit lijkt een faq maar ik vind niet direct iets...)

Ik heb een upgrade gedaan naar Xorg 7 en sindsdien werken sommige toetsen niet meer goed, bijvoorbeeld mijn apenstaart of de rechte haakjes... In mijn xorg.conf staat:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "be"

EndSection
```

Moet daar iets anders staan? Is dat veranderd?

----------

## Aries-Belgium

Deze werkt bij mij prima:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "be"

EndSection
```

----------

## Braempje

Inderdaad, die regel met xfree86 verknoeide mijn configuratie. 

Bedankt voor de hulp!

----------

## garo

Dat passen we mischien beter is aan in de faq.

Zelf gebruik ik al lang geen azerty meer, maar zou iemand die dit wel gebruikt mij eens de methode voor azerty in te stellen (console en X) kunnen vertellen?

----------

## Aries-Belgium

Ik kan het alleen voor Belgische keyboards zeggen. Ik geloof dat er tussen de verschillende AZERTY borden nog verschillen zitten.

Console:

```
loadkeys be-latin1
```

Gentoo config:

In /etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
KEYMAP="be-latin1"
```

X:

In /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "be"

EndSection
```

Nog iets?

----------

